# Curved tails



## DrakonicKnight (Jan 5, 2009)

Hello everyone, I'm making a partial for a friend of mine and he wants a tail like http://pekingin-ankka.deviantart.com/art/Fluffy-husky-tail-94741988 <that. But I've tried to make a curved one like that before and I failed. Twice actually, does anyone here know a good way to do this? Or maybe a good pattern or can draw me a quick pattern to see? Any help will be much appreciated!


----------



## Bladespark (Jan 5, 2009)

http://www.sparkcostumes.com/gallery/albums/userpics/huskyhowto.jpg is a very rough guide on how to make a similar curved tail.


----------



## Art Vulpine (Jan 5, 2009)

Placing a piece of metal like a stretched out coat hanger wire in the certer of the tail can work.

Just make sure you bend the edges of the wire to prevent the wire from poking theough the tail.

The wire will give some strength to holfd the curve of the tail while allow the ability to bend the tail into different shapes.


----------



## DrakonicKnight (Jan 5, 2009)

Bladespark said:


> http://www.sparkcostumes.com/gallery/albums/userpics/huskyhowto.jpg is a very rough guide on how to make a similar curved tail.



thats actually the pic i tried to do my other ones off of, i dunno maybe i can try again


----------



## Bladespark (Jan 5, 2009)

Heh.  Well, if you copied that pic /exactly/ you'll end up with a mess.    It's just a guide for the general shapes involved.


----------



## DrakonicKnight (Jan 5, 2009)

yeah i just dont know exactly what shapes to use i suppose xD


----------



## Nargle (Jan 7, 2009)

Ooh, hey, I made a tail that looks similar to the one in the pic =3 Basically, I used this tutorial, but I didn't make my pieces so curved, I just added the notches. It was _slightly_ curved, but only slightly, and I made my notches a littler wider then normal. It turned out really nice =3 I strongly recommend it if you want your tail to look like the one in the pic! Just make sure you stuff it rather full, and make a secure method of attaching it to you =3


----------



## DrakonicKnight (Jan 7, 2009)

Oh my! thats absolutely perfect nargle ^-^ thank you!


----------



## Nargle (Jan 7, 2009)

DrakonicKnight said:


> Oh my! thats absolutely perfect nargle ^-^ thank you!



No problems! Though six pieces are sort of tedious to sew together, it's got awesome results =3 You can even modify your patterns so that you can have different levels of curliness! Just make sure if you're using a sewing machine, you get a narrow, non-sharp object to pull the fur out of the seams, so that it isn't so visible.


----------



## DrakonicKnight (Jan 7, 2009)

yup ^-^ i'll post the finished product once i do the tail  i still have to work with him to decide what exactly he wants as a fursona xD all he knows is he wants a wolfie hehe


----------



## DrakonicKnight (Jan 20, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1909042/#cid:13761234  the tail i made  thanks again nargle


----------



## JoeStrike (Jan 27, 2009)

Inari85 said:


> Placing a piece of metal like a stretched out coat hanger wire in the certer of the tail can work.
> 
> Just make sure you bend the edges of the wire to prevent the wire from poking theough the tail.
> 
> The wire will give some strength to holfd the curve of the tail while allow the ability to bend the tail into different shapes.



I tried something like this long ago when I was experimenting w/suiting. (A few zillion years before I discovered the fandom btw.)

If you go this route it's v.important that you have some support for the tail inside your pants, otherwise the weight of the tail is going to pull it downwards.

What I did to make a lion tail with some support & wag to it was take two straightened-out hangers & taped them together to extend their overall length, with a good part of them overlapping in the middle. One end extended out into the tail; the overlapping - doubled-up part was in the tail's base to give it extra support. 

I'd opened the stitching in the back of my jeans so the tail could run through the hole from inside - just like a real morphic animal would wear pants. Here's the beauty part: I bent the other end of the straightened-out hanger into a triangle shape & taped that inside the seat of my pants to give my tail full, counterbalanced support. (Long side of the triangle paralleling my waist, the two angled sides going down & meeting at the center seam.) Just be sure to put a lot of tape around the end of the wire inside the seat of your pants - you don't want that sucker be poking at your butt while you're wearing your tail!


----------



## SomyWulf (Feb 3, 2009)

DrakonicKnight said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1909042/#cid:13761234  the tail i made  thanks again nargle



That looks freakin awesome i want it


----------



## DrakonicKnight (Feb 4, 2009)

SomyWulf said:


> That looks freakin awesome i want it


  well there is one like that  have for sale http://www.furbid.ws/cgi-bin/auction/item.pl?item=232349180 the times almost up though xD


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Feb 4, 2009)

I might pass along that after you do your stitching, you pick the fur out of the seams and attack the fur with a slicker brush (pet store). That makes the seams literally vanish! This was seen at a FC 2009 panel, btw.

Nice job on the tail, DrakonicKnight!

If only a horse's tail was that easy ... 

_Kellan_


----------



## SomyWulf (Feb 4, 2009)

DrakonicKnight said:


> well there is one like that  have for sale http://www.furbid.ws/cgi-bin/auction/item.pl?item=232349180 the times almost up though xD


crap to late, how often do you make them? just curious


----------



## DrakonicKnight (Feb 6, 2009)

SomyWulf said:


> crap to late, how often do you make them? just curious



whenever i feel like it of i get a commission really >.>;


----------

